# synchroniser musique depuis Itunes vers baladeur MP3...Comment ??



## minalou (16 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de poster ce message car étant une novice en la matière, je rencontre quelques soucis avec mon mac.

 J'ai pas mal de musique dans Itunes, musique que, bien évidemment, j'aimerais pouvoir transférer vers mon baladeur MP3 (marque "philips", je ne sais pas si ça a de l'importance..) et je ne sais pas comment faire. :/ Quand je branche mon baladeur MP3 sur l'ordi, je vois son icône qui apparaît sur le bureau, et moi, naïvement, je pensais qu'il suffisait de "coller" les fichiers musique dans l'icône du baladeur, mais visiblement, ça ne marche pas....

Pourriez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît, et m'indiquer la marche à suivre ?
Un grand merci d'avance !
Minalou


----------



## Namida (16 Juillet 2006)

Sur ce coup, j'y vais &#224; t&#226;tons. :rose:

En lan&#231;ant iTunes, ton lecteur devrait &#233;galement y monter, comme sur le bureau.
Peut-&#234;tre par ce biais ?

A moins qu'il ne soit pas "compatible" avec iTunes. Pourrais-tu indiquer le mod&#232;le exact, en cas ?

*Croise les doigts.*


----------



## FloMac (16 Juillet 2006)

minalou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> Je me permets de poster ce message car &#233;tant une novice en la mati&#232;re, je rencontre quelques soucis avec mon mac.
> 
> ...



Bonjour

"Coller" ! plutot glisser d&#233;poser
il n'y a que les iPod qui sont totalement compatible avec itunes
le baladeur cependant monte sous forme de disque amovible
si le glisser deposer directement d'itunes au baladeur ne fonctionne pas
suffit d'afficher "pomme R" le fichier du morceaux et le copier depuis le finder


----------

